# First time goat Owner having kids



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

I recently purchased 3 pregnant pygmy mix does and was told the buck got out of his pen and the does we're probably bred. I am most certain all are bred but they are driving me nuts thinking they are going to kid. Blossom is a FF and started leaking very small amounts of her plug about 3 weeks ago and has been bagging up about the same amount of time. She is very puffy and her vulva has turned a darker pink. The kid is wild and crazy like her mom constantly kicking and moving. She has sunken in sides for about 4 weeks now. Also she did not start showing in her belly until about 2 weeks ago but I could see her kid move longer, her stomach is very small next to the other does. Buttercup has done this once before and is very wide. She also has a very puffy vulva but hers has an opening in it about the width of a pen. Her whole back end has turned a pink color with her vulva being pinker then the rest. She has also been losing small amounts of her plug for about 2 weeks now. She has been bagging up about 3 weeks now. Her sides do not look sunken in. Her ligaments seem to be dropping. Her kids are not like Blossom's they move around occasionally but they are not wild. Bubbles is our last girl and she is carrying her kids more round then wide. Her vulva is puffy and turning brighter and has about the same size opening as buttercup. She has been bagging up about 3 weeks now and her sides are sunk in. I occasionally see her kids kick but not often. She stretches the most out of all of them. Also I can feel ligaments on all of them. I was hoping maybe I could get some insight on how much longer this could be. We got the goats in the beginning of October.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hard to say. When their udder is very tight and shiny, they will kid. You will also see amber goo. Good luck!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Lol did you name them after the power puff girls?


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Oh also when they get close remember that if you feel the kid then it will likely be at least 12 hrs until kidding.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes they are the power puff girls


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well we have amber goo on Bubbles so we will see :think:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like kids are on the way!


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

She does not like her picture taken. Lol... This is the best I could get earlier. It started out thick and now it is kinda slimey. She is not yet streaming. Also posted a pic of her sides, she has really dropped.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Oops forgot her udder pic. Here it is


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Also, if I am doing the ligament thing right they are gone or nearly gone, but they were there early morning.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well I am still waiting and fussing over them. I think they like to have me worry. It seems like when I decide they are not close they start to show another sign of getting closer to labor. Buttercup and Bubbles are having the same type of discharge and ligaments are gone or very close to being gone. Blossom's ligaments seem to come and go strange I think. Wow maybe they will keep me on my toes until after the Holidays.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok, so I went to check on them and Bubbles has lots of white discharge. Of course it dropped like 15 degrees today. I am so nervous so here goes all my questions. Is it time to put her in her birthing stall with a friend? How often should I check on her? Also am I wrong or is this considered streaming? Currently I just did what I do every day and let her mingle with the small herd because I do not want to overreact.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That isn't streaming. Streaming is when you have a stream of goo from their back end to the ground.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> That isn't streaming. Streaming is when you have a stream of goo from their back end to the ground.


Ok, thank you.


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

One down 2 more to fret over. Blossom had a very handsome :kidblue: around 7:30 last night. She is being an amazing Mom and he is doing great. He is already all over the place.


----------



## LindFamilyFarm (Dec 11, 2013)

Pictures of the babies?


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Here he is, there is more pics under Bam Bam is here!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, congrats, so adorable.


----------

